# Block wall and boxes for lights.



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

I am redoing my parents bathroom and one request the have to have the lights over the vanity mirrors. OK no problem. I wasn't sure what was on the other other side of the drywall but it is in fact a block wall. It's a townhouse they live in. So it brings up an interesting issue as to how I will get the light boxes installed. I had hope to mount the boxes about 84" from the floor but that puts me right at the top of a solid poured portion of the wall. So now what do I do? I know someone will say "call an electrician." 

Are there shallow boxes that I can mount to the block wall? With the firing strips and drywall, it would be 1 1/4" to the finished face of the drywall. There is already an outlet in the wall but the builder electrician cut a hole in the hallow block and has it set in. I can't do that in the section I need the lights to be mounted.

I appreciate any help, real help, one contractor to another.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Saucer box aka pancake box.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Cut a trench in the wall with a demo saw and jackhammer the whole for the box. Is what a mason would do lol


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

OK so I guess I can put some furring strip up and then attach the box to it and channel the wire thru to the box that way. Attaching the box to the strips then allows for the box to be flush to the finished drywall.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Already been answered above. Pancake box. They are lifesavers sometimes.


----------

